# 96FS Qs



## SFW (Jan 16, 2008)

I haven't owned a 96FS since th mid 90s. Just wanted to see if there have been any design changes in the gun since then. I'm hoping not. Anyway, and info would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

No differences functionally that I know of.

I believe the safety/decocker lever has a slightly different look, but that's about it.

The gun, in military trim (M9) has a light rail. Here are the two pics in the Beretta USA website:

http://www.berettausa.com/product/product_pistols_main.htm

Hope this helps.


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*96 basically the same*

Beretta has utilized some new polymer parts of late and they work great as well. Other than that basically the same weapon. Both mine shoot very well and fit my hand better than anything else. Very reliable, sturdy, and dependable. Only thing I've done any differently is to change the recoil spring every 5,000 rounds and inspect the block carefully. No problems, just don't want any. Sprinco has a lube called Machinegunner's lube that is excellent for the Beretta. Stays in place and is super slick when applied to the tenons on each side of the barrel and the lock block lugs.


----------

